# How long can hamburger be left at room temperature?



## ShadowMom

Geez... when I got home from the store I left the hamburger out! For, like, 4 hours.







:

Can I still cook with it? It's in the fridge now, not sure if I should just throw it away... man, I hate to waste it.


----------



## ThreeBeans

I've had food poisoning.

It's not worth it, mama


----------



## phathui5

Has it defrosted?


----------



## cristeen

I would smell it. If it smelled fine I'd cook it immediately, being sure to cook it thoroughly (probably in something that would cook a while, like simmered in sloppy joes or spaghetti sauce or something).


----------



## texaspeach

I defrost hamburger out on the counter, but you aren't supposed to do that so I'm not the best person to ask. I think technically you're supposed to throw it out if it's been left out thatlong, but I'd probably keep it


----------



## ShadowMom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cristeen* 
I would smell it. If it smelled fine I'd cook it immediately, being sure to cook it thoroughly (probably in something that would cook a while, like simmered in sloppy joes or spaghetti sauce or something).

I was planning on making this recipe with it :

http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Spanish...ke/Detail.aspx

(Delicious by the way). It involves browning the ground beef, then it simmers with the rice for 15-20 minutes. So that is a pretty thorough cooking.

Hmm. Well I guess I will wait until morning and if it smells OK I'll go ahead and make the spanish rice.

As long as I cook it thoroughly there shouldn't be any little sickness causing things left in it, right?


----------



## Mama Dragon

I leave mine out overnight regularly. 4 hours is nothing!


----------



## Ammaarah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cristeen* 
I would smell it. If it smelled fine I'd cook it immediately, being sure to cook it thoroughly (probably in something that would cook a while, like simmered in sloppy joes or spaghetti sauce or something).









:


----------



## Individuation

Former food professional here! This question actually has a "right answer," according to a certification test I had to take, so here goes:

If it's still cool to the touch, you can treat it as though it's fresh from the store.

If it's warm, cook it right away. If you think it's BEEN warm for longer than a few minutes or so, though, toss it.

(I remember thinking "cool to the touch" was a really subjective statement).

Also, did you know that you're supposed to be letting your steaks and red meat get to room temperature before you cook them, for flavor's sake? I'm not sure about ground meat, though... I think it depends on the quality.


----------



## Chicharronita

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Individuation* 
If it's still cool to the touch, you can treat it as though it's fresh from the store.

I regularly leave meat out to defrost overnight or all day, and by the end, it's always still cold to the touch and sometimes even frozen in the middle. I guess I need to adjust the thermostat.


----------



## rachelagain

I would say it depends on what you are used to eating. my ex-in-laws used to leave pizza on the counter all night and then eat it for breakfast. They never got sick. I would cook w/ it. I leave mine out overnight or all day.


----------



## MissyH

I think as long as you cook it thoroughly it should be fine.


----------



## babygrant

I wouldn't cook it, especially ground beef. I would chuck it out.


----------



## momto l&a

No problems with 4 hours IMO.


----------

